# The Olive Harvest Cookbook



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of The Olive Harvest Cookbook by Gerald Gass with Jacqueline Mallorca

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

